# Dual Tires



## seno121 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was just wondering how you would put dual tires on your quad. Do they make kits for it?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are a few vids on YouTube with duals


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know a guy that does it to all of his bikes due to the fact that they hunt in the marsh lands. I know he takes the steel wheels and makes them true and then welds them together. He uses stock tires with this set up.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Has to be bad on wheel / axle bearings


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to agree. He only runs them on the backs of his 2wd bikes. He refuses to buy 4wd bikes.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ive seen em on a few but the guy that had em at creekbottom said it was the worst on ball joints and tie rods..


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

I want to see someone run dual crush locks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Impact Fab said:


> I want to see someone run dual crush locks.


Had a buddy back in the day that ran dual Rice & Canes on the rear of his honda 300. Looked BA but... his son ripped the tranny out of it b/c of them. lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

jesus^ dual crushed backs/laws with aluminum locks would be straight nasty...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> jesus^ dual crushed backs/laws with aluminum locks would be straight nasty...


Bye bye axles and diffs.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea no crap... but i bet it would pull like a tractor!


----------

